# Golf or Porn?



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Two men were arguing while watching golf. One of the mens wife walks in and asks "What are you two arguing about?". They replied "we can't decide wether to watch golf or porn. She shot back "watch porn, you already know how to golf!"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## WVChops_SigTau (Apr 9, 2010)

Reminds me of something my girlfriend would say


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

WVChops_SigTau said:


> Reminds me of something my girlfriend would say


Not sure if thats a good thing!

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## dangerdish (Jul 15, 2010)




----------

